# How do I get this case off?



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

I just got the defender otterbox for our tbolt. And well. As smart as I may be. I can't get the case off lol. Any help?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

It is a PITA honestly I've been afraid I've been close to breaking it.

But "pop" the latches on either side and then use the little tabs on the top or button to get it the rest of the way off (I'm assuming the rubber isn't the issue.)

And P.S. it's even harder with the iPhone defender. and I can post pics if necessary


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

How did you pop the latches? It seems impossible


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Go under it from the front (screen side) and pulling it outwords


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Got it off! Thanks


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

No problem, and after awhile it kinda starts working like a door.


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

This is why I bought a Trident case. Slightly less bulky with almost just as much protection. I almost got an Otterbox at the VZW store (on clearance for $15) but when I took a look at it I decided against it. I hate having my phone on my belt and the otterbox simply won't fit in my pocket.


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

Sucks when I can't get it off ... Sorry:huh:

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

ThunderStick said:


> Sucks when I can't get it off ... Sorry:huh:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


damn whiskey


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

+1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

that case is definitely a biatch to get off...i used it for a week and was done. I have I think 12+ cases for my thunderbolt, basically tried everything and my favorite is just the TPU Rubberized cases


----------

